# Few Days Around TheSkipton Area



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Having a long weekend away this weekend and want to visit Skipton Castle, Bolton Abbey and Malham Cove. Anyone any ideas about wild camping spots or quiet CL's in this area where we are not likely to get bogged in??
Thanks.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi,
There's a Caravan Club site at Strid Wood, Bolton Abbey. Sorry, no idea of facilities etc.
Dave


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi nickandchris,

There is also a Caravan Club Site called Wharfedale at Threshfield near Grassington (01756-753340). The site is about 7 miles from Skipton and 10 miles from Malham. I don't think that there are CL's in the Wharfedale area around Grassington and Malham but there are some on the Settle side of Skipton and one at Draughton which is nearer to Ilkley. I have never used any of the sites or CL's as they are too local for me.

Ian


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Skipton camping*

I have stayed a few times on C&CC CS 
Craven Heifer Inn Grassington Road Skipton Country pub with excellent food, quiet location with electric but own san. required out of pub hours.
Within easy walk downhill into Skipton but get Taxi back (£5)
Tel 01756 792521

Pam


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for replies. We do not want club sites, far too expensive and not our cup of tea. The Craven Heifer is too expensive for us, object to paying over £10 for a CL especially when we don't need the facilities. Maybe we are just mean but could be because my parents are from Yorkshire!!

Have ear-marked a couple of possibles west of Skipton. Still pricey at £8 and £9. Perhaps we'll have to bite the bullet and dig deeper in our pockets........


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

The only place we could see to wild camp was around Malham Tarn on the very small, moorland roads. There was a large, flat grassy area but it looked a little wet. Also, we didn't take the motorhome up here as the roads are steep and extremely narrow. OK for a smal hightop type but not a large coachbuilt.

We stayed on a CL west of Hellifield, all hard standings and electric. £8.50 a night so a little on the steep side. Next up was Hurries Farm, south of Airton enroute to Malham. It is actually a farm that rears Rheas. Again, all hard and with electric. £8 a night. And lastly, we stayed on a CL above Silsden, way up high in the middle of nowhere. A great site with newly installed electric and a bit of hardish ground. Resident chickens and all for £6 a night. This was more like it. 

All three sites were wonderfully peaceful but be warned, only the last site was not fully booked. In fact, there was only one other caravan that arrived whilst we were here. It's handy for Skipton as well as Bolton Abbey.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1820

This site has a level hard surface but no facilities other than a great bar and food. Camping is £8 an night.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

*Goredale Scar*

Try Gordale Scar camping site just outside Malham only 2 hook ups very nice got snowed in, in March 2 years ago lovely for walking if thats your thing

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

We looked at the site at Gordale Scar when we had a run out on the motorbike. Didn't fancy taking a large coachbuilt down this road nor the constant procession of people walking past enroute to Gordale Scar.Must admit, it did look nice, though.

There was also a basic site down from Malham Cove but all on grass and didn't want to end up bogged down.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Might be a bit far north for you. but

This cost us nowt!


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

That's actually nearer home and we may try it in the hopefully near future. Thanks.


----------



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

There was also a basic site down from Malham Cove but all on grass and didn't want to end up bogged down.[/quote] i have stayed here no probs owner will let you stay on car park if its too wet they have a tractor as well,it gets busy though


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Only two tents on this site on Sunday!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have you tried on the coach park at Haworth? Flat easy parking.

It's only £1.30 a day and free all night. Just a short walk of 5 mins brings you into the middle of Haworth.

Johnny F


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Johnny, shame we didn't know about that at the time.....


----------

